# Man oh man the mud!!!



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Not sure how it is across the rest of the state but up here in the NW most small roads are undriveable and if the feild is not stuble you won't be driving in it.

On a good note we should have a good frost seal so if we get any snow it should be good for goose hunting in the spring and for the ducks coming back to nest.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

my dad heard on the radio that they are predicting snow along the lines of the 97 winter but with warmer temps. if that holds true, the ducks should have better water conditions come spring.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

It is going to be a wet weekend for sure...

This Seattle weather is tough for hunting but should help to rejuvenate some of the nesting sloughs in the state...


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

just got back from cando and the prairie roads were really muddy. So slippery we actually put the truck into the ditch. solid underneath, but really slick on top. The field we drove in were slippery, but never got stuck. The mud cakes on the tires so thick you actually get some traction from it.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

shawn114 said:


> The field we drove in were slippery, but never got stuck.


Hope you didnt leave ruts in the field.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i don't think you'd be driving in any fields in my neck of the woods. many of them are now under water.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

We got out in the field tonight, but it didn't pay off cause the geese and ducks didn't like something.


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

No, we never left any ruts. the land owners said we could drive in the fields that have been worked over. Pretty solid ground overall. Just a little slippery on top.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

area I was in this weekend was all undrivable and even walking was quite a experiance lots of birds though-good thing I've been hitting the gym hard this last year otherwise they would have had to airlift me to the nearest heart bypass ward. Farmers wont be able to get into fields for a long time even if weather is perfect for at least a week


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

If you still want to hunt the fields and arent afraid of a little work. Buy a long pole and put it through the feet of you full bodies. 2 guys can carry about 15-20 at a time depending on how long the pole is. Did this mornign and wasnt to bad at all.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Where I hunted yesterday there was standing water in the fields and there is no way anyone is going to be driving in them.The corn is at 30% moisture so the farmers wont be taking it off untill it freezes hard and freeze dries it.Found ducks and geese yesterday but man are they paranoid.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

shawn114 said:


> No, we never left any ruts. the land owners said we could drive in the fields that have been worked over. Pretty solid ground overall. Just a little slippery on top.


Good to hear.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Really slippery in this neck of the woods. Deer hunting is going to be a mess this next weekend.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

my dad just told me to get the duck boat ready for next weekend. we have to use it during deer hunting. :lol:


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

It was really muddy down here in the Northern SoDak!! We took the 4-wheeler and the big Otter sled out, managed to throw three guys, a dog, 6 dozen mallard floaters, and two fullbody honker dekes in one trip. It was quite the experience! :beer: But it was sure fun to say the least!!!!

zach


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I was attending a meeting today in Grand Forks and it looked WET... I went to try and bag a turkey this eve. around DL and the fields were fine.

No luck with the turkey, did see some but they were to far and trees were in the way.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I've never seen the red this high in the fall...spring could get scary!


----------

